# UGA/LSU game thread.



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs, I think they play their most complete game all year and beat LSU at their place.  Won't be posting too much unless the pain meds start working better.  I've got a kidney stone and if I don't pass it before Monday  I will be having surgery to get it out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Go Dawgs, I think they play their most complete game all year and beat LSU at their place.  Won't be posting too much unless the pain meds start working better.  I've got a kidney stone and if I don't pass it before Monday  I will be having surgery to get it out.


Hope you pass it,I feel for you,,,,anyway I’ve got my GA avatar all ready,in case,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

geaux dwags


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> geaux dwags


????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs play to the standard!! Young Dawgs step up today!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Crazy Day in college football. If we can win this game and Florida and Auburn keep playing like they did today, we in good shape.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Good D start!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Did Fromm learn that he has TEs to throw to?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Settle in Dawgs!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Did Fromm learn that he has TEs to throw to?


Use for scoop and score only


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Had a TD if Fromm dont throw it over his head.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Use for scoop and score only


He has thrown 4 passes at Nauta, 3 caught, in past two games.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

D not looking good at all right now.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Good job Baker!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Swift, baby!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Holyfield!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Holyfield!



That boys runs angry!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

Very Walkeresque.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

That was foolish!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

Idiot


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh my. What was that?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Come on Kirby! Good lord


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Oh my. What was that?


A les miles play


----------



## tcward (Oct 13, 2018)

Kirby tells his players to play smart, no mistakes. Now this...


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 13, 2018)

THAT DID NOT make me feel good about what our coaching staff is thinking


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

At least let Blank throw the ball to somebody. He sure not gonna out run anybody.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 13, 2018)

Live from Tiger stadium


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

LSU is holding every play and they don't call it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Hold for two, them let them have a first down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

broken record


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

Our defense is in trouble!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Georgia gonna lose this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Think I will cut this off and come back when they decide to play.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

LSU does not have a good offense, but the UGA D is making them look good.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

D soft up front. If we can’t out score them we lose


----------



## White buffalo (Oct 13, 2018)

Kirby just gave this game away should have taken the 3 points


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs hold em here!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> broken record


Ikr


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We have made a lot of teams look good when they run.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> LSU does not have a good offense, but the UGA D is making them look good.


Really. This made me laff and laff and laff


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Our defense is in trouble!



Chill bro. One third and short with a missed tackle doesn’t define the  game. Burrows won’t throw towards Baker; he’s throwing to a freshman-freshman matchup. We are gashing them on the run.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2018)

Y'all keep me updated I am in the campground and can't watch the game......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We will have to score on our next drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

I am still in shock over the trick play.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

It's time to not be stupid!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

Y’all all need to go get a drink and calm down.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Mel Tucker


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Kirby


----------



## antharper (Oct 13, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Y’all all need to go get a drink and calm down.


This


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> I am still in shock over the trick play.


Is that all?


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

Chill, run the ball don’t panic


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)

Time to bring in Fields


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok. Never mind. Throw it 3 times


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Chaney


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We will see now if the D wants to play or not.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

fromm 2-9. 20 yds


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Vintage Dawgs! Only play the 3rd and 4th quarters


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Is that all?



I still think UGA wins, but it's the same thing every week, how slow UGA starts out the game.  LSU may be just good enough to hold UGA off, though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Mel.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)

Holy crap


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

They no gonna win playing like they are now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

The defense is getting lost.  If that screen would have been caught it was a TD.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

13 points behind.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Okay lets throw three more times then punt.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

LSWho be winning


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Time to roll off about 21 unanswered!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

What are we doing?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

UGA has got to make a big play.  Force a fumble or interception.  Did that guy just throw a punch for LSU?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes he threw a punch and the Ref was watching it and did nothing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

LSU is fired up,,,,


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

I thought it was a quick push!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Calm down it’s all part of the plan. The D gets a turnover here and we right the ship


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

Hang tough Dawgs!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 13, 2018)

Kirby has got to put Fields out there next series. Fromm is nowhere in this ballgame.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

LSU is Riled Up,,,,


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

What is is about uga that Donaldson doesn’t like?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Can we hold them on third down?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We got to line up right first.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I feel
Like the dawgs are about to control


----------



## oops1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Mercy


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Duff said:


> What is is about uga that Donaldson doesn’t like?


Stupid plsy calling?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Where Browning Slayer?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

He was more than yard short.  Horrible spot.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Kirby is going crazy


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Why didn't Kirby challenge the spot?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> I still think UGA wins, but it's the same thing every week, how slow UGA starts out the game.  LSU may be just good enough to hold UGA off, though.


Joe burrow is going to be the difference in this game. If Georgia goes down by 20 Fromm won't be able to bring them back with his arm


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

To late now


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

SEC doesn’t want UGA to win those were horrible spots!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

May be not


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

Horsecrap! I


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Beside playing like idiots we lose on the spot. Twice!!! Go Dawgs keep chopping don’t look at the scoreboard!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Glad I cannot watch the game right now. Sounds like we’re playing like garbage.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

It’s done!!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

What did we practice all week? How to tie your shoes?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Finally they called a penalty!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

That might be the game saving play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Where Browning Slayer?


murdering elfiiiis wildlife


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2018)

Justin Fields?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Might as well get on the bus!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Tigers!! Hang 60 on us!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)

Unbelievable


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

These coaches need to have a look in the mirror because whatever they are doing/trying isn’t working. Receivers are made the ball inst being thrown, Fields gets one play and comes out this is ridiculous.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

About that drink  ?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Time to put in Fields to see if we can get something going.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

Question, is Kirby good at halftime adjustments?


----------



## tcward (Oct 13, 2018)

We in trouble boys...bad deep trouble.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Question, is Kirby good at halftime adjustments?


He has been!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Finally a 1st down!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

We suck! Now that we someone that can play it shows.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Question, is Kirby good at halftime adjustments?


Usually but hasn’t had to from behind.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> We suck! Now that we someone that can play it shows.


Hate to say it but we have all year. Vandy and Mizzou man handled us


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Maybe it will be this year's Auburn game.  I hope UGA can come back, but it's not looking good.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Padded schedule made us think we’re better than we actually are!!! I would put in Fields after the half just to change things up. What we’re doing ain’t working.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> He has been!


I think UGA comes back in the second half.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Tigers!! Hang 60 on us!!



As long as UGA gets 61, I'm all for it.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> We suck! Now that we someone that can play it shows.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> murdering elfiiiis wildlife


I was afraid this might happen. Georgia needs to come out a different team in the second half.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Padded schedule made us think we’re better than we actually are!!! I would put in Fields after the half just to change things up. What we’re doing ain’t working.


Maybe the same as the Tua effect with Bama last year.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

It’s hard to come back from a deficit in this kind of environment.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

This has always been our potential bad wreck on the highway game all year and now it’s here.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m still want to hear from browning slayer.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2018)

whats wrong with the dawgs?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This has always been our potential bad wreck on the highway game all year and now it’s here.


It’s Death Valley and LSWho just got beat. They got something to prove.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Padded schedule made us think we’re better than we actually are!!! I would put in Fields after the half just to change things up. What we’re doing ain’t working.


I agree with all 3 comments. Playing pansies at the beginning of the season doesn't do you any good. Put fields in and live or die by that decision


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Throwback said:


> whats wrong with the dawgs?


Overrated?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2018)

Wheres Fields? Yall told me he was a game changer!

Well.......this game needs changing QUICK!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Throwback said:


> whats wrong with the dawgs?


Over confident


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Maybe the same as the Tua effect with Bama last year.


Easy now, we still ain’t worried about dem Gators...... ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> It’s hard to come back from a deficit in this kind of environment.


they wont


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> It’s hard to come back from a deficit in this kind of environment.


Alabama did last year


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

Throwback said:


> whats wrong with the dawgs?


played a real team


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Over confident


No
I don’t think so. They have lost the battle up front all year for the most part.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Alabama did last year


thats bama


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Got to have faith. The Dawgs can still win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Alabama did last year


Lol go back to the duck hunting forum and poke your chest out..?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Lol go back to the duck hunting forum and poke your chest out..?


It ain’t duck season and I’m watching the game


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> It ain’t duck season and I’m watching the game


Well go to the deer hunting forum then.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

My avatar is ready just in case,,,,


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Bama is on a different level than UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Easy now, we still ain’t worried about dem Gators...... ?


I meant swapping QBs at halftime worked out well for Bama in the NCG.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> No
> I don’t think so. They have lost the battle up front all year for the most part.


They still think they got Herschel. I have seen them choke every time they are on the road to being National Champions.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Geaux Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> They still think they got Herschel. I have seen them choke every time they are on the road to being National Champions.


Well then where do we go from here?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Well go to the deer hunting forum then.


Nope I’m here. Browning Slayer got me interested.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

bucknasty will design slayers avatar. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Nope I’m here. Browning Slayer got me interested.


He’s deer hunting and won’t be back until Monday.....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Easy now, we still ain’t worried about dem Gators...... ?


I hope y’all aren’t worried, but you should be. This isn’t last years Georgia team......or Florida’s.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bucknasty will design slayers avatar. ?


?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Well then where do we go from here?


We got to win. They can come back.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I hope y’all aren’t worried, but you should be. This isn’t last years Georgia team......or Florida’s.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> We got to win. They can come back.


It’s over I’m afraid but this team needed a good slap in the face.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What are you trying to say?


oh my.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2018)

Fields comes out and starts the 2nd half, UGA comeback win, deal with qb controversy


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Fields comes out and starts the 2nd half, UGA comeback win, deal with qb controversy


I’ll take it. But our D is still in trouble


----------



## kingfish (Oct 13, 2018)

UGA needs to tighten up !!!  I want them at full strength and undefeated in 2 weeks so if UF can get a little lucky, it means that much more.  Nothing I'd like to see more than the Gators ruin your season.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What are you trying to say?


The annual avatar bet is getting more interesting!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2018)

Where is that uga baseball player at?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 13, 2018)

They’re gonna let Fromm continue, so when they do make the change, there is no question.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

I was going to say a new Fromm came out in the second half but that went away quick


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> The annual avatar bet is getting more interesting!


I don’t do avatar bets they are bad luck


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Fromm making good decisions so far in the 2nd half.   Today is not a good day or the Dawgs or our little dog.  She is 16 years old and she is wasting away, but today is the first day she has not eaten anything.  It' getting close for her.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs we are on the board! Keep chopping!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2018)

Still taking sacks...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Our defense could not stop them with 12 players.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Can we stop them on 3rd down?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Not really.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t do avatar bets they are bad luck


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

Everyone that posted anything about this game always had UGA struggling in the first half, but playing better in the second half. Let’s see if they were right.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

If LSU gets a 1st down here on 4th down it is over.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We better hope they punt.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hard to stop the pass when they’ve got 30 seconds to throw. Hard to stop the run when they are are passing all over you. No chance if our line doesn’t improve BIGLY over the next few minutes. Both of em


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Mel Tucker


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

Man. I hope none of you folks ever encounter an adversity in your own lives.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We look bad in all phases of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

I watch football to forget adversity, it should not add to it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

That was not an interception.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

Since when are d backs allowed to throw receivers to the ground after the whistle?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

You can't play the refs too.  That ball bounced clear as day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Man. I hope none of you folks ever encounter an adversity in your own lives.


I don’t take any game seriously. I don’t look at losing a game as adversity.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> That was not an interception.


Apparently it was


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

That was not close to an interception. The guy's knees were on the ground and he did not have control of the ball.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

Apparently we have to play LSWHO and the zebras today.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 13, 2018)

His hand was under it. Looked like it bounced but it was his hand tucking it back in. You could see from the back view that it never touched the ground.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Mel Tucker his D can’t buy a turnover


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m a Fromm fan. I also know the definition of insanity. When your in a fight and you’ve got a weapon, you used it. Time to see what Fields is made of.


----------



## baddave (Oct 13, 2018)

3 possession game cause no one from the state of ga can make a 2 pt . conversion or stop one


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I’m a Fromm fan. I also know the definition of insanity. When your in a fight and you’ve got a weapon, you used it. Time to see what Fields is made of.


Got your wish


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

Someone please explain to me why you use Fields in the most stupid way? Is the coaching staff afraid he will show up Fromm?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Apparently we have to play LSWHO and the zebras today.


when didthe dogs play today.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

For as bad as UGA has played, they are still in the game.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Got your wish


Nope.....went right back to what wasn’t working to begin with. Stupid. We may not win the game with Fields. But we KNOW we won’t with what Fromm is doing.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 13, 2018)

juggling incomplete


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That is for sure.





REDMOND1858 said:


> His hand was under it. Looked like it bounced but it was his hand tucking it back in. You could see from the back view that it never touched the ground.



Dont care where it touched the ground or not, the receiver did not control the ball before he was down. It was going from his hands to between his knee.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

I hate Daniels!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Dawgs score here!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

And the refs miss an obvious facemask.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> And the refs miss an obvious facemask.


They’ve missed lots of obvious calls!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

TD Dawgs!!! Don't give up Dawgs, keep fighting.  All you have to do is will by one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> TD Dawgs!!! Don't give up Dawgs, keep fighting.  All you have to do is will by one.


bout time


----------



## trad bow (Oct 13, 2018)

With the fake field goal and not making the 2 point conversion the dawgs have given up four points why?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

That was stupid.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

Dawgs need to get an honest to god 3 and out here


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs


whew.  thought ?you jumped out a window or something


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> That was stupid.



Yep, another TD and FG would have won it, whereas now it will be a tie.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> whew.  thought ?you jumped out a window or something



He might yet. It ain’t over.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, another TD and FG would have won it, whereas now it will be a tie.



Yep. Even I knew that.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

Why wouldn’t you leave Fields in for the two point try?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 13, 2018)

Kick the PAT and 2 posessions could put you ahead. 
Blow the 2pc and 2 posessions could tie it. 
What was their logic behind that? Surely they weren’t banking on getting 2 2PC’s in a row with the way our offense is preforming???


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Hunker down Dawgs, need a  3 and out.   There it is!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He might yet. It ain’t over.


hope slayers ok.  ?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

They let Mecole Hardman run it, that was a mistake.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

We’re in bidness. Need 6.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> hope slayers ok.  ?



Well the good news for me is that the game is keeping my mind off my stone for the time being.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> We’re in bidness. Need 6.


im here


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

How is Fromm the experienced QB?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm seeing LSU players give some extra pushing under the pile.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fire Jake Fromm


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

If this game is lost, it is lost on coaching.  No way you call a pass play there when you are already in FG range.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

Good calls or bad calls; none of those negate bad passes, dropped passes and inefficient plays


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Fire Jake Fromm



No. Fire Mark Richt.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Fromm would not go back in after that sack if I were coaching. You absolutely cannot take a sack in that situation no matter what call was played.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

Ballgame.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

This games over.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

Turn out the lights, the party’s over.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Dominating


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

We will be lucky to be in top ten after this showing.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Dawgs suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Our O line sucks to


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Really embarrassing!


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2018)

Chaney sees Holyfield running like an angry mule and decides to put Herrien in and pass the ball more. ??‍


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Our O line sucks to



They are big and can’t block, the best of both worlds.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

them trailer parks sre gonna burn tonight


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

Unreal.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Our O line sucks to


I called that. That's why I picked LSU in the Pickems


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow. What UGA team is this.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Standard


----------



## White buffalo (Oct 13, 2018)

If the dawgs win out the season we will be in the sec championship game. Doubt lsu will make it there so I'll take this lose. Have your fun tonight Lsu but enjoy watching us in the big one


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

I swear Mark Richt is on the sideline somewhere.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2018)

Slayer just had to start that Avatar bet thread


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

Now I can enjoy the rest of deer season since the Dawgs are playing like the Dawgs again.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

That’s called players trying to do something. Every receiver has looked ****ed about this game because of the passing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

White buffalo said:


> If the dawgs win out the season we will be in the sec championship game. Doubt lsu will make it there so I'll take this lose. Have your fun tonight Lsu but enjoy watching us in the big one


yall want bama after what they are gonna do to lsu?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I called that. That's why I picked LSU in the Pickems


Big and fat and can’t block like elfiii said


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2018)

Only way forward now is to win out and beat Bama. 

?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer just had to start that Avatar bet thread


Now he's got to wear a buckeye avy for 2 weeks


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2018)

I was hoping what I saw the first 6 games was just the Dawgs playing to the level of their opponent, but the truth is much worse.  You have a team full of 4 and 5 star talent playing like all they have to do is show up to win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yall want bama after what they are gonna do to lsu?


Bamas next!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer just had to start that Avatar bet thread


wow.  hope the little guys ok. feel sorry for the wildlife tonight


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey, at least Tech lost again right ?


----------



## White buffalo (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> yall want bama after what they are gonna do to lsu?


Sure do!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Big and fat and can’t block like elfiii said


They should be better though. They're all 5*'s


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bamas next!!


bama owns lsu


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama owns lsu


Pfft Ed is Saban daddy


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey, at least Tech lost again right ?


Yep. I picked that one right to. My crystal ball is on it this year


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

I bet Fromm comes in.


----------



## White buffalo (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama owns lsu


Bama will atleast show up to play unlike the dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

There was no way it could see tenn. beating auburn though


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey 5 Star recruits, come check out Florida!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2018)

No. UGA has a good OL, good QB, RB, WR etc. Anyone who had any sense at all at the beginning of the season knew that there were 2 games UGA could lose this year:
LSU. and Auburn.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Hey 5 Star recruits, come check out Florida!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> No. UGA has a good OL, good QB, RB, WR etc. Anyone who had any sense at all at the beginning of the season knew that there were 2 games UGA could lose this year:
> LSU. and Auburn.



Yep.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Too little too late!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)

Well let’s just hope we can win out and LSU can somehow beat the Trailer Park tide and win out  and we meet in the dome


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2018)

Should've run the 2 minute coming out of the locker room from halftime!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> No. UGA has a good OL, good QB, RB, WR etc. Anyone who had any sense at all at the beginning of the season knew that there were 2 games UGA could lose this year:
> LSU. and Auburn.


mebbe the gators too?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

ouch. that one did it


----------



## marcel ledbetter (Oct 13, 2018)

I wouldn’t have thought so a couple weeks ago, but I believe UGA will have their hands full against UF.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 13, 2018)

Need to get back to recruiting 3 stars!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I want this entire coaching staff on the hot seat. I want Fromm and the entire defense ran out of Athens! This is embarrassing


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

We play like this, we could lose 4 more games. Been saying all year somebody would run it down our throat.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Standard


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 13, 2018)

Their QB has played out of his mind today I have to say


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

We will have our hands full with UF, Auburn, and Kentucky.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 13, 2018)

Duff said:


> What is is about uga that Donaldson doesn’t like?



I guess he knows they choke


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Kirby looks lost


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

You cant win big games in the SEC, playing that bad on the defensive side of the ball. I wont even get into the play calling.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

dogs will regroup


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Fromm


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

The dawgs have been thoroughly exposed.i told y'all Joe burrow would be the difference.A buckeye transfer and his dad is a football coach. He's got the football smarts.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I want blood! This is a Richt coached team


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 13, 2018)

Couldn’t Fields use the practice? Couldn’t Fields take sacks and throw interceptions?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

dang. bama already up 21.  oooops. im getting six minutes ahead of myself. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Mel Tucker is a Bama plant


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I want blood! This is a Richt coached team


join slayertonight when he hunts elfiiiiis place.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Maybe this game will wake some people up. If it dont nothing will.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> No. UGA has a good OL, good QB, RB, WR etc. Anyone who had any sense at all at the beginning of the season knew that there were 2 games UGA could lose this year:
> LSU. and Auburn.




Lose yes, get embarrassed by playing like garbage no.


----------



## baddave (Oct 13, 2018)

i say kentucky wins the sec east .. that means beating ga.. i'm a dawg fan and i predicted this one .. they really ain't all that


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Lose yes, get embarrassed by playing like garbage no.


Bama could be beat there to.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m burning all my UGA stuff tonight! I’m sick of it!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m thinking about converting to the tide.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

The dawgs got a wake up call,,,,smack down,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I want people fired start with Chaney and Ltucker!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> join slayertonight when he hunts elfiiiiis place.


We haven’t heard a peep


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> We haven’t heard a peep


Prolly wont for a bit,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Heck,even Ohio State could beat em,the way they’re played,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

2 minutes if the game Alabama has Mizzo 10-0


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m thinking about converting to the tide.


You could become a buckeye fan instead


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

This team, thought all they had to do is show up. They have played that way in the first half of all our games this year.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You could become a buckeye fan instead


?


----------



## Horns (Oct 13, 2018)

That  was some CMR era coaching. Absolutely horrendous. The fake FG on a 4th & 9? No run defense? Swapping qbs? Fromm looked really bad


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You could become a buckeye fan instead


Hey Guth,you ever seen a buckeye?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

I put not having them prepared squarely on the coach 's back. Just dont seem like he can get through too them. A bunch of them need to catch a lot of pine time.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

What is a buckeye?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m quitting college football


----------



## kingfish (Oct 13, 2018)

Got to tell you, this is why I don't gamble.  Never would have thought this would happen. Then again, I didn't have Florida where they are now either.  GOD HOW I LOVE SEC FOOTBALL !!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

Lack of commitment


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow! Just caught the score


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

As bad as Florida has been they beat LSU last week


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m quitting college football


Why?


----------



## srb (Oct 13, 2018)

Horns said:


> That  was some CMR era coaching. Absolutely horrendous. The fake FG on a 4th & 9? No run defense? Swapping qbs? Fromm looked really bad




Auburn’s  Stickem looked worse than frommmmm.............


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

srb said:


> Auburn’s  Stickem looked worse than frommmmm.............


That was awful


----------



## tcward (Oct 13, 2018)

All is for naught...nobody is beating Bama anyway.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ky will be reping the SECe this year in the championship if we play like this again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m thinking about converting to the tide.


contract sent.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m out! I’m done! Fire them all


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> 2 minutes if the game Alabama has Mizzo 10-0


yep. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Guth,you ever seen a buckeye?


I did grow up in Ohio. I've seen real Buckeyes and buckeye trees. We've got buckeye bushs here in the south. The nut is about the same


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Wait?what? I thought Fromm was a #1 draft pick


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I did grow up in Ohio. I've seen real Buckeyes and buckeye trees. We've got buckeye bushs here in the south. The nut is about the same


Never have seen one,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> What is a buckeye?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Top pic is the nut in its shell. The second is the tree


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2018)

They're related to a chestnut tree


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Cool,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 13, 2018)

Now let’s watch Kirby disrespect every innocent reporter this week for simply doing their job.  Wait for it.... 

The whole not playing Fields is interesting though.... Part of the “process” I’m sure.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 945835View attachment 945836


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

They need to take Kirby’s F-150 away


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

I never knew


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Florida played nearly as bad as we did. How do you get behind 21-3 to Vandy. After watching them today, they dont worry me near as much as Ky does.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Florida played nearly as bad as we did. How do you get behind 21-3 to Vandy. After watching them today, they dont worry me near as much as Ky does.



They found a way to win, they’re scrappy.


----------



## Duff (Oct 13, 2018)

Water Swat said:


> I guess he knows they choke




Ahhh.... could be!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

bama up 27-10.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

ten mins to half


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2018)

Good gracious! LSU smacked us up and down the field all day. Punched us in the nose and took our lunch money!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Good gracious! LSU smacked us up and down the field all day. Punched us in the nose and took our lunch money!


And added a weggie.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Oct 13, 2018)

My gawd the season is over!


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Now let’s watch Kirby disrespect every innocent reporter this week for simply doing their job.  Wait for it....
> 
> The whole not playing Fields is interesting though.... Part of the “process” I’m sure.


 I don’t think Fields is ready. Some of y’all have been lining up to wash his jock strap for him, but I just don’t think he’s ready. 

IMO the only reason he’s even played as much as he has so far was to prevent a Kelly Bryant situation. ??‍


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I don’t think Fields is ready. Some of y’all have been lining up to wash his jock strap for him, but I just don’t think he’s ready.
> 
> IMO the only reason he’s even played as much as he has so far was to prevent a Kelly Bryant situation. ??‍


good point. dont want to loose him after eason leaves


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 13, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I don’t think Fields is ready. Some of y’all have been lining up to wash his jock strap for him, but I just don’t think he’s ready.
> 
> IMO the only reason he’s even played as much as he has so far was to prevent a Kelly Bryant situation. ??‍



Nah, I’m a big Fromm fan, he’s a great QB.  What doesn’t / didn’t make sense is they’ve already wasted Fields redshirt this year, so why not let him play when things were obviously not going anywhere.  Kirby has said he’s capable.  And with how LSU owned UGA all day, maybe it could’ve been a change up - instead they tee’d off on Fromm all day.

As for the washing duties, maybe when Kirby’s is worn thin from all the washing, maybe y’all could lend a hand


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> good point. dont want to loose him after eason leaves



I disagree because to hear these dawg-men talk, both QBs are loyal and aren’t going anywhere - not a chance even next year.  So I’m not buying that reason, I trust these men.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 13, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Nah, I’m a big Fromm fan, he’s a great QB.  What doesn’t / didn’t make sense is they’ve already wasted Fields redshirt this year, so why not let him play when things were obviously not going anywhere.  Kirby has said he’s capable.  And with how LSU owned UGA all day, maybe it could’ve been a change up - instead they tee’d off on Fromm all day.
> 
> As for the washing duties, maybe when Kirby’s is worn thin from all the washing, maybe y’all could lend a hand


I think you missed my point. I think they “wasted” his RS on purpose because now transferring doesn’t make nearly as much sense.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2018)

Standard


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> My gawd the season is over!


Pretty Much. Florida has something to prove to.


----------



## Batjack (Oct 13, 2018)

Dang....I bet this one hurt! Hehehe!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> And added a weggie.


and a reverse suplex pile drive


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 14, 2018)

Couldn’t watch- headed to the stand instead. The fake FG was dumb.
That sent me out the door.
Anyhow, we ain’t that good- or THAT bad.
Got to keep chopping wood!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dub (Oct 14, 2018)

Beat in every aspect of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2018)

Reminds me a lot of the 1st Auburn game last year. Only problem is even if we win out, which I dont think we do, we would not get another crack at them.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> They need to take Kirby’s F-150 away



He needs to quit doing F-150 commercials and spend more time coaching. Our offense yesterday consisted of Holyfield and Swift moving the ball but not getting the rock dished to them while we went 3 and out passing the ball to nowhere. 

This was always a game we could lose but not as bad and ugly as we actually lost by. I'm almost inclined to sue UGA to get my tuition money back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2018)

I have said all year that this team was going to get beat. They are young and thought they could not get beat.  The way we have been playing should have been a clear signal to the coaches that we were just loafing in the first half and using out talent advantage and numbers to take over in the 2nd half. Hopefully they got humbled enough to realize that when you face good team, it takes two complete halves to compete. If you think about it, in all but the first game against AP, we have went to the locker room knowing that we were capable of playing better than we did.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I have said all year that this team was going to get beat. They are young and thought they could not get beat.  The way we have been playing should have been a clear signal to the coaches that we were just loafing in the first half and using out talent advantage and numbers to take over in the 2nd half. Hopefully they got humbled enough to realize that when you face good team, it takes two complete halves to compete. If you think about it, in all but the first game against AP, we have went to the locker room knowing that we were capable of playing better than we did.



Yep except in this game we didn't rise to the occasion and played like a Mark Richt team all 4 quarters instead.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He needs to quit doing F-150 commercials and spend more time coaching. Our offense yesterday consisted of Holyfield and Swift moving the ball but not getting the rock dished to them while we went 3 and out passing the ball to nowhere.
> 
> This was always a game we could lose but not as bad and ugly as we actually lost by. I'm almost inclined to sue UGA to get my tuition money back.


 Oh lawd bout spit my coffee everywhere... I hate losing and I cut up a lot on here. But, I was the most disappointed with the offense. I cut up about firing Mel etc but I knew this defense was full of youth and the talent level up front isn’t great. But,Fromm was lost yesterday. It wasn’t from pressure either! He did get sacked a few times but LSU was doing something on defense that kept him confused the entire game. That worries me because the coaching staff couldn’t help him. He had a 73% completion rating coming in the game. He was confused! Even if they couldn’t help him figure it out it was obvious he was struggling bad! Help him out! They abandoned the only thing on offense that got going with running the ball! Our D held them multiple times to just fg and kept us in the game until late. Tge D played 45 snaps in the 1st half! But it was still a ball game until the 4th. Chaney sucked bad yesterday! Our offense is set up to go downhill or spread you out. Chaney needs a slap in the face with his game yesterday.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Chaney sucked bad yesterday! Our offense is set up to go downhill or spread you out. Chaney needs a slap in the face with his game yesterday.



Real bad. If you're game plan isn't working, go with what is working - namely the run. Between Swift and Holyrfield they only got 19 carries combined. At least that was the stat in the 4th qtr with 5 minutes left to play. I cut if off and focused on the last 30 minutes of legal hunting light. Didn't listen to the post game show on the way home either.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Real bad. If you're game plan isn't working, go with what is working - namely the run. Between Swift and Holyrfield they only got 19 carries combined. At least that was the stat in the 4th qtr with 5 minutes left to play. I cut if off and focused on the last 30 minutes of legal hunting light. Didn't listen to the post game show on the way home either.



Agree. I looked at the overall stats this morning and the offensive stats made me shake my head.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2018)

On one sack, Fromm seemed like he did not know what the play was. I am thinking maybe he was the only one that knew. He just stood acting confused and was taken down.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 14, 2018)

We ran it 5 plays  straight up the middle for 70 yards then tried to pass in red zone which led to desperation fake FG in 1st QTR !!!!!
Made no sense


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

Fromm was confused in a bad way. Whatever defensive schemes our staff had him prepared for were not there it was obvious. Or LSU did a great job of fooling him. Fromm ain’t that bad.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Reminds me a lot of the 1st Auburn game last year. Only problem is even if we win out, which I dont think we do, we would not get another crack at them.


Don't bet on that bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Don't bet on that bo$$


LSU will not represent the SEC west in the SECCG.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2018)

Never say never. I feel the same way about Bama as I do UGA;
How does the old saying go?

Not as bad as they played but not as good as they think.

I think most of this starts with Fromm. His issues are between the ears right now. He seems to have lost some of the naive swagger he had last year. He overthrew at least two TDs, he held on to the ball far too long on several occasions, and just flat out made several mental errors by not throwing the ball away or into bad traffic. His touch is a bit lost as evidenced by the two bad easy throws to Swift that probably gets us huge chunks or maybe TD. Cheney didn’t do him any favors by only giving Holyfield and Swift limited carries; Holyfield was in the zone yesterday and should have had 20+ carries....I think he could have torched them for 175 or more.  RTDB

All of that said, I am still of the mind that this is Fromms team. But leave Fields in for at least more than one down. 
And let him throw the ball for crikey sake!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> LSU will not represent the SEC west in the SECCG.


if uga had beat lsu yesteday bama would have essentially clinched the west


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2018)

We can beat Florida handily, if we get out heads right. Fla is not a good team, and right now neither is Georgia.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 14, 2018)

Tough loss for UGA dropping from #2 to #8 in the rankings.  Hope it's used for motivation in future games to get more wins, similar to maybe rebounding against Auburn to beat them later.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Real bad. If you're game plan isn't working, go with what is working - namely the run. Between Swift and Holyrfield they only got 19 carries combined. At least that was the stat in the 4th qtr with 5 minutes left to play. I cut if off and focused on the last 30 minutes of legal hunting light. Didn't listen to the post game show on the way home either.



This is my biggest bone to pick.  We were running ok and then suddenly seemed to panic and try to start throwing on every down.  LSU's secondary was covering our receivers like glue.  We needed more screens and other quick hitters to get them off of the line to open our running attack.  Hand it to LSU though, they came to play and played very physical.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We can beat Florida handily, if we get out heads right. Fla is not a good team, and right now neither is Georgia.


Maybe the bye week will help.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> This is my biggest bone to pick.  We were running ok and then suddenly seemed to panic and try to start throwing on every down.  LSU's secondary was covering our receivers like glue.  We needed more screens and other quick hitters to get them off of the line to open our running attack.  Hand it to LSU though, they came to play and played very physical.


Some quick slants would’ve change field position a few times.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Maybe the bye week will help.


Thinking about the Florida game following the bye week I think it’ll work our perfect. This team isn’t  close to being as good as last years. I think there are quite a few players that thought they were. I don’t think this team has a played a game all year trying to prove anything. I think they will in Jacksonville. It plays right in our hands. If we played Florida last Saturday the outcome would have been the same as the LSU game. This team needs to look in the mirror and leave the egos in the locker room! If our linebacker play will improve just a little this d will be a lot better. The freshman CB got lit up by LSU but he made some plays too. I think the run game comes back in Jacksonville with a fire and a we are going to punch you in the mouth for 60 minutes mentality! If the LSU loss hadn’t happened UF would kick our tails! But now Kirby has the teams ear! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2018)

go dogs winning it all


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 15, 2018)

LSU rushed 4 men the majority of the game, and kept Fromn on the run with 4 man rush. When LSU rushed 5 he was sacked. Georgia's offensive line started 2 freshmen and it showed. Lots of defenders for Fromn to try and find an open man. Did he miss some reads? Yes, but he didn't have much time to check down past the first two reads.

 I might have been more disappointed with Georgia's defensive play than the offense. That being said, Georgia has not had a pass rush all year and I know they managed at least 1 sack Saturday. LSU ran the football on Georgia, and their qb had the best game he has played as well. 

Got to tip your hat to LSU and coach O, they came in with a game plan and stuck with it. Because it was working.

The game of football is won and lost in the line of scrimmage. Just the facts


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs winning it all


We want Bama!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Thinking about the Florida game following the bye week I think it’ll work our perfect. This team isn’t  close to being as good as last years. I think there are quite a few players that thought they were. I don’t think this team has a played a game all year trying to prove anything. I think they will in Jacksonville. It plays right in our hands. If we played Florida last Saturday the outcome would have been the same as the LSU game. This team needs to look in the mirror and leave the egos in the locker room! If our linebacker play will improve just a little this d will be a lot better. The freshman CB got lit up by LSU but he made some plays too. I think the run game comes back in Jacksonville with a fire and a we are going to punch you in the mouth for 60 minutes mentality! If the LSU loss hadn’t happened UF would kick our tails! But now Kirby has the teams ear! Go Dawgs!



This. ^



spurrs and racks said:


> LSU rushed 4 men the majority of the game, and kept Fromn on the run with 4 man rush. When LSU rushed 5 he was sacked. Georgia's offensive line started 2 freshmen and it showed. Lots of defenders for Fromn to try and find an open man. Did he miss some reads? Yes, but he didn't have much time to check down past the first two reads.
> 
> I might have been more disappointed with Georgia's defensive play than the offense. That being said, Georgia has not had a pass rush all year and I know they managed at least 1 sack Saturday. LSU ran the football on Georgia, and their qb had the best game he has played as well.
> 
> ...



And this. ^


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Maybe the bye week will help.



It wont hurt Joe. Maybe CKS gets their attention. I think the only thing that will help us is more experience. We playing a lot of young guys right now, that are nowhere near replacing the guys that left last year. Prolly gonna see several more games like this before the season is over.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2018)

WE have a bye week too...........just sayin


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

bullgator said:


> WE have a bye week too...........just sayin


Good so they’ll be good and rested when we kick that Gator tail!!!?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Good so they’ll be good and rested when we kick that Gator tail!!!?


Be careful another team with something to prove. Gators been winning. It ain’t been pretty, but they have been winning. The Dawgs need to Focus and be ready for anything.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Be careful another team with something to prove. Gators been winning. It ain’t been pretty, but they have been winning. The Dawgs need to Focus and be ready for anything.


I’m giving the pregame speech to the Dawgs. They’ll be ready!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’m giving the pregame speech to the Dawgs. They’ll be ready!


I'll definitely be picking the dawgs in this one then


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Good so they’ll be good and rested when we kick that Gator tail!!!?


Keep talkin’.........


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Keep talkin’.........


Boom! Dawgs are coming and they’re mad!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Boom! Dawgs are coming and they’re mad!!!


Tough talk for a guy who won’t make an avatar bet....


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 16, 2018)

We have nothing to lose and everything to prove. That is a dangerous combo. The dawgs have everything to lose and honestly, their wins look about as impressive as Florida's. Fromm is going to take a beating and Perrine and Scarlett should run on GA about how LSU did. Pack a lunch UGA. Florida wins it by 3.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Tough talk for a guy who won’t make an avatar bet....


I’ll buy your lunch this year if tge dawgs lose. I’m not going out west. Hitting a quick weekend cruise with the bride then to the farm to shoot little bucks.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll buy your lunch this year if tge dawgs lose. I’m not going out west. Hitting a quick weekend cruise with the bride then to the farm to shoot little bucks.....



I might make a trip for that, I would like to meet Gator.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2018)

dogs win it all.  Slayer, 4/16/2018


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll buy your lunch this year if tge dawgs lose. I’m not going out west. Hitting a quick weekend cruise with the bride then to the farm to shoot little bucks.....


You got it. We need to plan that anyway.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I might make a trip for that, I would like to meet Gator.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win it all.  Slayer, 4/16/2018



Season's not over!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll buy your lunch this year if tge dawgs lose. I’m not going out west. Hitting a quick weekend cruise with the bride then to the farm to shoot little bucks.....



Heck, I was going to buy his lunch anyway! 


bullgator said:


> You got it. We need to plan that anyway.



What week are you heading up to Jefferson to hunt?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I was going to buy his lunch anyway!
> 
> 
> I won’t argue over who buys. If my check doesn’t come in time I’ll be broke. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Season's not over!


i agree


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

.

Actually I'm about to go broke. Wife gave me the OK to buy a G3 boat.. I'm doing paperwork right now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> .
> 
> Actually I'm about to go broke. Wife gave me the OK to buy a G3 boat.. I'm doing paperwork right now!



She's going to look even prettier with a Redfish flopping around the deck!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> .
> 
> Actually I'm about to go broke. Wife gave me the OK to buy a G3 boat.. I'm doing paperwork right now!


Must be nice,,,,when are you changing your avatar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice boat,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Must be nice,,,,when are you changing your avatar?



Changing it? Have you not noticed the Florida Gator cheerleader? I'll have this one for a week before I change it again. Everyone that got in on the bet gets a week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Changing it? Have you not noticed the Florida Gator cheerleader? I'll have this one for a week before I change it again. Everyone that got in on the bet gets a week!



Guthrie gets 2!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Guthrie gets 2!


I get a week,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

I just thought it was gonna be the Tigers,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

What size engine on the boat?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I get a week,,,,



Everybody gets a week! I threw this one up cause BO is a Gator. I could care less if it was LSU or not. You can pick out whatever you want. It won't be Vol related. I draw the line there!! As folks jumped on the bet, that's how they get placed. Bo was 1st and he got 1st dibs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What size engine on the boat?


90 Yammy!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 90 Yammy!


Good engine,,,are they made in Japan,,,,


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I was going to buy his lunch anyway!
> 
> 
> What week are you heading up to Jefferson to hunt?


Heading up Nov. 10. Maybe get together one day that week. 
That bbq place in Winder was good, unless y’all have other ideas.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Make the get together after the weekend of the 10th because we’ll be gone that weekend


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I might make a trip for that, I would like to meet Gator.


Why


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Changing it? Have you not noticed the Florida Gator cheerleader? I'll have this one for a week before I change it again. Everyone that got in on the bet gets a week!


I get 2 weeks


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Heading up Nov. 10. Maybe get together one day that week.
> That bbq place in Winder was good, unless y’all have other ideas.


I'll be working up that way by then


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I'll be working up that way by then


OK then, we just answered that question.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Why


Cause Bo is just a dang good dude! I’ll be meeting him for lunch. It’s a regular thing now! Going on 3 years of lunch with him when he comes up for his yearly GA deer hunt!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause Bo is just a dang good dude! I’ll be meeting him for lunch. It’s a regular thing now! Going on 3 years of lunch with him when he comes up for his yearly GA deer hunt!


Where's he hunt? Y'all meet in winder?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Where's he hunt? Y'all meet in winder?


He hunts up by me at his cousins place outside of Jefferson. We met in Winder last year. We usually meet in Jefferson at the Iron Pig. His Cousin will be with him. Good dang dude too! Just old Florida crackers. His Cousin moved to Jackson County a million years ago. Back when it was extremely country!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

Yep, I’m not sure cuz doesn’t even like people knowing he’s from Flariduh . He’s a UGA grad and his brother is a VP there. I’ve got more family in the area, Talmo, Gainesville, Young Harris, and Cordele, at last inventory.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Yep, I’m not sure cuz doesn’t even like people knowing he’s from Flariduh . He’s a UGA grad and his brother is a VP there. I’ve got more family in the area, Talmo, Gainesville, Young Harris, and Cordele, at last inventory.


Ready to see you boys again and share some deer pics! I’m so dang mad! The #1 buck on my hit list showed up last night at the stand I shot my other one on Sunday. I’m sick..

I’m ready to quit working!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ready to see you boys again and share some deer pics! I’m so dang mad! The #1 buck on my hit list showed up last night at the stand I shot my other one on Sunday. I’m sick..
> 
> I’m ready to quit working!


Charlie says we’re getting squat for buck pics. That should change come November. We’ve just got to be patient and believe. Some cold weather wouldn’t hurt either.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2018)

Let’s just make sure we don’t eat at Po Boys. That place is terrible......


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 18, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Charlie says we’re getting squat for buck pics. That should change come November. We’ve just got to be patient and believe. Some cold weather wouldn’t hurt either.


I'd like to meet y'all and share a lunch. I'll be working in the Monroe/winder area by mid November


----------



## bullgator (Oct 18, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I'd like to meet y'all and share a lunch. I'll be working in the Monroe/winder area by mid November


Absolutely, it’ll be fun.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2018)

Let’s go to Friends in Winder on the square. What y’all think?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Let’s go to Friends in Winder on the square. What y’all think?



Heck, I’m down for whatever.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I get a week,,,,





Browning Slayer said:


> Ready to see you boys again and share some deer pics! I’m so dang mad! The #1 buck on my hit list showed up last night at the stand I shot my other one on Sunday. I’m sick..
> 
> I’m ready to quit working!



hit the lights and shoot him?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 18, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Let’s go to Friends in Winder on the square. What y’all think?


Never been there. I'm good for about anywhere


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2018)

Cool, Friends it is. Charlie bring your bo$$ self to Winder next month


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2018)

dang LSU just scored again


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dang LSU just scored again


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Good Thang for bye weeks,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> dang LSU just scored again


And their front four on defense just took our O lines lunch money!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> And their front four on defense just took our O lines lunch money!!!


????


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2018)

LSU has a really good Defense,wouldnt be surprised if they shut Bama down.


----------

